# to be "about to" do something...



## eliade.fan

Bună, sunt american iar m-am apucat să învăț româna.  Tocmai am găsit forumul asta și sper că am voie de la voi să vin cu întrebările și neînțelegerile mele.  

Prima întrebare pe care am vrut să vi-o pun este dacă există o diferență între următoarele expresii:


"era cât pe ce să..."

"era să..."

"era pe punctul de a..."

"era pe cale de a..."

"era pe cale să..."


Din câte știu toate sunt expresii folosite pentru a exprima idea că ceva se va întâmpla imediat, sau cel puțin destul de curând.  În engleza întrebuințăm expresia "I was about to...", de exemplu, "I was about to fall asleep when I heard a noise," sau, "eram cât pe ce să adorm când am auzit un zgomot."

Dar voi români aveți aceste cinci opțiuni pentru a zice ceea ce noi anglofonii putem zice cu o singură expresie!  Deci mă întreb, oare dacă este o diferență importantă între ele?  sunt unele mai formale decât celelalte?  sau poate una dintre ele e folosită mai des cumva?

Mulțumesc pentru răspunsuri!


----------



## farscape

Bun venit pe forum, eliade.fan!

De la bun început trebuie să eliminăm formele în care prepoziţia "de" este precedată de un verb. Cu alte cuvinte, formele _era gata/pe punctul... de a face/pleca_, etc. nu sunt corecte gramatical.

For the remaining expressions, one can say that they are... about the same but not quite. 

"era cât pe ce/pe punctul/gata să..." -> (an action was just about to happen  but it was interrupted or something else, which may or may not have  affected it, occured ) exprimă o acţiune iminentă dar care a fost  întreruptă sau peste care s-a suprapus un eveniment care era sau nu  legat de acţiunea iniţială.
Ex.: "a lovit paharul şi era cât pe ce să-l verse" - the action was interrupted, sau "meciul era gata să înceapă când au venit ei" - the action continued.

"era să (+ verb)..." something was going to happen but it didn't. O  acţiune care putea să înceapă (nu era iminentă!) dar a fost anulată sau  amânată. 
"El era/s-a gândit să plece dar s-a răzgândit" - he was planning on leaving (or he intended to leave) but then he changed his mind.

"era pe cale să..." same as above but not my first choice, maybe because it sounds a bit dated?

I've singled the last form out because in this case, the verb _a fi_  - used in the past tense throughout the rest of the expressions to give  them the "about/was going to happen" meaning - can be used also in the  present tense, with a twist though.

"Ea este pe cale să devină ambasador..." She's on the way to becoming  ambassador (o traducere care este fidelă originalului). She's close, but  not there yet. "She's about to become ambassador" means she's been  nominated and only few formalities remains to be completed, which is not  the meaning of "este pe cale să".

Sper că este suficient de clar dar dacă ai înterbări, mai scrie-ne.  Subiectul discuţiei e un pic ambiguu dar poate că moderatorul va trece  cu vederea. 

PS. Imi place pseudonimul tău  (bănuiesc că e vorba de Mircea Eliade)

Best,

.


----------



## eliade.fan

Multumesc că ai răspuns.  Da, numele meu e vorba de Eliade, îl adore, cărțile lui sunt minunate, dar și mai important pentru mine e faptul că sunt scrise la un nivel nu prea pretețios și fără prea multe cuvinte arhaice.  Mă rog...

Precizările tale m-au chiar ajutat.  Just one more question.  It seems that all of these different ways to say "about to" that I mentioned in my original post are all things you would say if something was about to happen but then did not, adică, urma să se întâmple ceva, dar altceva/altcineva a intervenit, iar până la urmă nu s-a întâmplat.  

But what would be the best way to say "about to" when something *is* going to happen?  for example, "I'm about to start cooking," or "We're about to leave, hurry up!" or "Come inside, it's about to rain!"  Would it not be even of those expressions, but instead something like "gătesc foarte curând," or "grăbește-te că plecam imediat!" etc?  cu alte cuvinte, while there does exist a standard phrase for the other kinds of "about to" phrases that are interrupted ("eram cât pe ce să.." sau eram să...), is there also a uniform phrase to cover all of the other "about to" expressions?  

For some reason I thought that a fi pe punctul de a... was the phrase for that.  "Sunt pe punctul de a pleca."  "Sunt pe punctul de a pregăti masa."  But maybe there is not just one singura expresie for this, instead you have to get around it by using other words?


----------



## farscape

In the example with the game/match (_meciul era gata să înceapă când au venit ei_) you have the" about to start" and the action will continue irregardless of their arrival.

Expressions with the words "tocmai" or "gata" work well for the meaning/nuances you're looking for:

I'm about to start cooking -> _Sunt gata să mă apuc de gătit_ (in Romanian you can't say _sunt gata de gătit_ to state the fact that you're about to start cooking a meal; I'll leave you the pleasure to discover why  start with the word _a găti_)

We're about to leave, hurry up! -> _Suntem gata de plecare, grăbește-te!_ (this might work also, depending on the context: _Tocmai plecam, grăbește-te!_)

Come inside, it's about to rain! -> _Vino în casă/înăuntru că e gata să plouă (stă să plouă)! Vino înăuntru că tocmai începe să plouă_.

I can't think of a rule the way you're asking for but the constructions with the verb _a fi_ and the adverbial adjective _gata_ come close enough. Or you could use constructions with the adverb _tocmai_ and the action verb.

As I said before, _sunt pe punctul *de a pleca*_ and the likes (_sunt gata de a veni_, etc.) are not correct. _Sunt pe punctul să plec_ works ok. However, I would not use it for these examples: _Sunt pe punctul să mă apuc de gătit și Ploaia e pe punctul să înceapă_. But here it is recommended: _sunt pe punctul să iau o decizie_ (_sunt gata să iau o decizie_ works equally well). And the last curved ball: _Tocmai sunt pe punctul să iau o decizie_ -> I don't think I can get any closer to the meaning of "I'm just about to make a decision"!


Later,


.


----------



## eliade.fan

farscape said:


> As I said before, _sunt pe punctul *de a pleca*_ and the likes (_sunt gata de a veni_, etc.) are not correct. _Sunt pe punctul să plec_ works ok. However, I would not use it for these examples: _Sunt pe punctul să mă apuc de gătit și Ploaia e pe punctul să înceapă_. But here it is recommended: _sunt pe punctul să iau o decizie_ (_sunt gata să iau o decizie_ works equally well). And the last curved ball: _Tocmai sunt pe punctul să iau o decizie_ -> I don't think I can get any closer to the meaning of "I'm just about to make a decision"!
> .



thanks so much!

You mentioned this earlier, and it confused me a bit.  You're saying that putting "de a" + un verb after "pe punctul" is not correct?  so it should be used as "pe punctul sa" instead of "pe punctul de a"?

I am asking because I have heard this a lot, and it seems a lot of people say it.  And unfortunately I say it a lot, so it seems I have let this error into my Romanian.  It seems a lot of people speak/write like this as well, if I just do a quick internet search.

Is this sort of similar to "a place" vs "a placea"?  adica, a mistake which everyone knows, but everyone does it anyway?


----------



## farscape

I guess you're right  Probably people use it because they think it sounds "better". I don't think people knowingly make the mistake, maybe it's a tad of ignorance mixed with a large sample of speakers making the same mistake  As a matter of fact, "dorința de a face bine" - the desire to do good - is ok and perhaps changing the noun (dorința) with a verb it's an easy enough step to take... and to think it's right.

 There's an on-line grammar site (~ Difficulties/problems in the Romanian language) where a university prof  - Narcisa Forăscu - talks about it.

P.S. I'm trying to help you with the questions you're asking and I'm "ignoring" the little issues with Romanian language you have in your posts. I'm sure you're doing the same with mine, in English.  Let me kow if you want me to point them out in a PM. 

Later,


.


----------



## fwwd

Bună eliade.fan şi Farscape

Pun o întrebare despre expresia aceasta "about to ...". De "de a ..." cu verb infinitiv, l-am observat că este supin, dar participiu, în loc de infinitiv, adică "de a plecat". Este ok sau nu să se spune "suntem gata de plecat" (we're ready go be going), "suntem de plecat" (we're going)? Mai bine gerunziu in conversaţie? Niciun? Mulţumesc pentru raspuns!


----------



## farscape

Hi fwwd,

A verb (in this case _a fi_: eram, suntem, etc.) followed by  gata/pe punctul/aproape _de a + infinitive_ is not correct/acceptable, although it's used by many Romanians.

Gata_ de + noun _(no  article - plecare, nuntă, luptă, etc. ). One could use "pe punctul " to  replace "gata" but it sounds really awkward, except when followed by  plecare; there may well be other examples.

Gata de+ _noun with definite article_ (plecare*a*, sosire*a*, completare*a*, etc.): sounds acceptable but I wouldn't recommend it. Example: suntem gata de plecarea lor, meaning we are ready/prepared for their departure.

Same story for aproape de.

One can use the preposition *de* after a noun to introduce a verb (infinitive): _Dorinţa de a face bine_. Can be used after a verb if it introduces another verb in the supine mood: _Ce (mai) avem de făcut_?.

Now for _Suntem gata de plecat_ (we are ready to go) - I think it's OK; It's getting a little out of my depth here, I must say 

_Suntem de plecat_ makes no sense and can't be used. But _Suntem plecaţi _is correct and in common use, though it has a different meaning (we are away).

Hope this helps a bit,

.


----------



## misadro

_Suntem pe punctul de a (pleca) _.. is perfectly correct ..


----------



## fwwd

Mersi farscape, este mai clar acuma


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> _Suntem pe punctul de a (pleca) _.. is perfectly correct ..



I was hoping you'd step in, misadro  

It doesn't sound right to me so I looked it up earlier on. This is what Narcisa Forăscu says here (search for De, prepoziție, section 5 "legătura cu verbele":

"Este incorectă utilizarea lui *de* după un verb, pentru a introduce un complement direct exprimat prin verbe la infinitiv:

* Am încetat de a mai cerceta acest caz - incorect
   Am încetat a mai cerceta acest caz - corect"

In our case, we don't have a "complement direct" but even for a "complement indirect" it still doesn't work: Era obișnuit/pornit/(gata?) de a nota lucrările (from wiki). As I said, I'm a bit out of my depth here 

In any case, whether or not "suntem gata + de + infinitive" is correct, it sounds better if replaced with "suntem gata + conjunctive" (suntem gata/pe punctul de a pleca -> suntem gata/pe punctul să plecăm).

I'm keen to know know what you think about this, misadro.


Best,


.


----------



## s.culan

I'm not misadro, but I was also surprised to see that you consider "era pe punctul de a pleca" not grammatically correct. It's listed in DEX under "punct" as a correct turn of phrase. What you quoted from Narcisa Forăscu doesn't apply here because it is about using "de" after verbs.

"Gata de a (face ceva)", e.g. "gata de a pleca", sounds unusual to me, but I couldn't say if it's ungrammatical or just rare. On the other hand, "gata de a (fi ceva)", e.g. "gata de a fi turnata in farfurii" seems unobjectionable. In formal language I've also seen/heard for the active aspect "gata a", e.g. "Suntem gata a apara tara de orice inamic", but that is also unusual in everyday language.


----------



## farscape

Se pare că am dat peste un subiect care nu are o explicaţie simplă. În cartea "Mood in the languages of Europe" (pg. 264-265) autorii Björn Rothstein şi Rolf Thieroff au un capitol dedicat acestui subiect (3.5 *S**ă*-constructions in Infitive contexts (so-called 'Balkan infinitive') ) şi in care citează expresia "gata de a pleca" ca valabilă, dar nu inainte de a preciza că o revenire la construcţiile de acest tip cu verbul la infinitiv a fost generată în secolul XIX datorită influenţei limbii şi culturii franceze, mai ales în "scientific and political prose".

Doamna Forăscu are câteva puncte comune în lucrarea pe care am citat-o mai devreme, în secţiunea despre  *Infinitiv*:

"*1. **Infinitivul subiect.*
În această funcţie, infinitivul nu este precedat niciodată de prepoziţii. *[stil.] *Această utilizare este rară şi pretenţioasă, aparţine mai ales limbii scrise

_E uşor *a scrie *versuri_.
*A se ocupa*_ toată ziua de copii era obositor_.

În mod excepţional, infinitivul subiect apare uneori precedat de prepoziţia _de_, construcţii influenţate, probabil, de construcţiile din limba franceză:

_E groaznic *de a vedea *acest spectacol_.

*[util.]* Aceste construcţii sunt nerecomandabile."

Am citat numai un fragment scurt ca să mă conformez regulilor forumului, deşi mi s-a părut interesant tot capitolul.

*misadro* prounea într-un PM să deschidem o discuţie separată şi-i dau dreptate. Din păcate cercetarea lingvistică nu face parte din subiectele "aprobate" pe forum iar în ce mă priveşte în afară de gafe* nu ştiu cu ce aş mai putea contribui  Faptul că subjonctivul în engleză are dificultăţile lui şi combinat cu  conjunctivul nostru devine greu de priceput, m-a determinat să insist  ceva mai mult pe acest subiect. Să sperăm Trisia mod trece cu vederea 

[* Îmi dau seama că "(El/ea) e gata de a vedea acest spectacol"  şi "E groaznic de a vedea acest spectacol" morfologic nu sunt la fel, dar asta nu mă împiedică să resping folosirea infinitivului precedat de conjuncţie, _de a vedea_, în ambele cazuri. Mie-mi sună rău...]

Toate bune,


----------

